

Changing Education Paradigms - wilzy
http://youtu.be/zDZFcDGpL4U

======
tsbybts
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1791749>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1800876>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1802072> <\- 2 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1805419> <\- 13 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1858254>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1882297>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1886532>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2025766>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2033198>

~~~
wilzy
Thanks for noting which ones include comments! :)

